# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  اني احبك ....اني احبك

## سيد جلال الحسيني

إِنِّي أُحِبُّكِ إِنِّي أُحِبُّكِ 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد واله :

ان من اهم الامور التي اعتنى بها اهل البيت عليهم السلام هو الجو العائلي الهادئ ؛ البعيد عن الاختلاف والتوترات العصبية .

فينبغي ان يتسابق الزوجان لتوثيق هذه الاجواء الهادئة ؛ 
يلتفت الى الزوج فيقول له الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام ان من حق زوجتك ان تغفر زلتها ويلتفت للزوجة فيقول لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله لو كان السجود لاحد جائزا لامرتك ان تسجدي لزوجك ؛

وبهذه الموازنة الجميلة يهب نسيم الهدوء الربيعي في العائلة الكريمة الملتزمة باوامر السماء ؛ 
اما هذه الحياة التي يسودها الجو العسكري والقوانين الصارمة والمحاسبة باجزاء الثواني وجزئيات الامور فليس من خلق الاسلام الذي يقول وعاشروهن بالمعروف 
إذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتبا*** صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه‏


فعش واحدا أو صل أخاك فإنه*** مقارف ذنب مرة و مجانبه‏


إذا أنت لم تشرب مرارا على القذى*** ظمئت و أي الناس تصفو مشاربه‏
ولذلك قال الامام روحي فداه معلم شيعته الامام الصادق عليه السلام 

الكافي 5 569 باب نوادر ..... 
عن بْنِ جُمَيْعٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَوْلُ الرَّجُلِ لِلْمَرْأَةِ إِنِّي أُحِبُّكِ لَا يَذْهَبُ مِنْ قَلْبِهَا أَبَداً .

فكم جميل حينما يخاطب الزوج زوجته وهي في معترك الحرب بين المقلاة والقدور وبين الملاعق والاشواك قائلا لها 

زوجتي اني احبك

الله ...الله ....كم تنزل الكلمة كأنها حريرا ناعما يمسح حباة العرق عن قلبها التعب .

وكم رائع حينما يقول لها اني احبك وهي بين الاطفال تسكت هذا وتدفئ ذاك وترضع صغيرها بحنانها وتأتيها السحابة البيضاء الممطرة بالود من زوجها الخلوق 

احبائي

ليس العيش فن ومهارة بل كيفية العيش مع الزوجة هي الجمال في اناقة وهدوء في بستان المودة .

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

كلام جميل .. بارك الله فيك مولاي

----------

